# sudden engine stop



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a x trail 2003 2,2 DI, which has a problem - after driving maybe 200 or 300 km, the engine suddenly stops (on the the highway it stops and starts, and can run if it is held in around 4000 rpm,) and when restarted it will only run in idle, as soon as gas pedal is activated it stops, now this happens not on a regular basis but on and off and no error codes is shown on the tester, have tried cleaning maf sensor and are planning the clean egr valve also, but maybe someone here have had the same problems and have a more specific error correcting approach.
Finn


----------

